# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  خدمة معرفة الشبكة المقفل عليها الأيفون :

## universounlock

iPhone Carrier Check Free Daily For Each Member  خدمة معرفة الشبكة المقفل عليها الأيفون مجانا لكل عضو 1  في اليوم    نسعى دائما لتطوير الخدمات المقدمة من السرفر وإرضاء الاعضاء المنخرطين او غير المنخرطين *------------------------------------------------------* ما عليكم سوى ترك الرقم التسلسلي المكوّن من 15 حرفا مثال 01358745852156    @ CONTACT US @      
MAIL SUPPORT :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
GTALK : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Phone (whatsapp, Viber...)
 =06-59-53-70-02=
Phone Support :
=06-99-88-89-51=
iMessage :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
SONORK ID :
100.1921034
SKYPE ID :
hassanlaarous
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdel23

013263007884678

----------


## universounlock

Product Name: iPhone 4
Serial Number: DX5JQXCEDP0N
IMEI Number: 013263007884678
Active: Y
Telephone Technical Support: Expired
Repairs and Service Coverage: Active
Lock Status: Locked
Original Carrier : Orange France 
BEST REGARDS

----------


## ihyaa

012427000003617

----------


## universounlock

Serial:   86040JJZA4S
IMEI:  012427000003617
Machine Type:   iPhone 4
Warranty:   Out Of Warranty (No Coverage)
Coverage End Date:  
Sold To:   VODAFONE PORTUGAL COMUNICACOES

----------


## gsmaroc

013345006013761

----------


## simophone555

Iphone 5   013552005706291

----------


## universounlock

> Iphone 5   013552005706291

 
Serial:   F2LK6QWKDTWD
IMEI:   013552005706291
Machine Type:   iPhone 5
Warranty:   Apple Limited Warranty
Coverage End Date:   08/04/14
Carrier:   HUTCHISON 3G AUSTRIA GMBH

----------


## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم
 أرجو من الإخوان الكرام  معرفة operator iphone  imei:012647009640826

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم
>  أرجو من الإخوان الكرام  معرفة operator iphone  imei:012647009640826

  *                                                      iPhone 4                                             *   *                         16GB Black                     *   
                                                                                              IMEI:                      012647009640826                 
                                                                                     Serial Number:                      TZ112KN7A4S                 
                                                                                     Activated:                      Yes                 
                                                                                                                                                 Last Activated SIM:                      Optimus (Orange) - Portug                 
                                                                                     Telephone Technical Support:                      Expired                 
                                                                                     Repairs & Service Coverage:                      Expired                 
                                                                                                                   Contract:                      Expired                 
                                                                                     Country Purchased:                      Portugal                 
                                                                                                                   Carrier:                      Portugal Optimus                 
                                                                                     SIM Lock:                      Locked

----------


## abdelbassir

شكرا أخي mohamed73

----------


## samir3000

أرجو من الإخوان الكرام معرفة operator iphone  013126008641449

----------


## mohamed73

> أرجو من الإخوان الكرام معرفة operator iphone  013126008641449

  * 						 							iPhone 4 						 					*  * 						8GB White  					*  
 			 			 			 				 				 					IMEI:  					013126008641449 				
 				 			 				 				 					Serial Number:  					DNPHT3NHDPMW 				
 				 			 				 				 					Activated:  					Yes 				
 				 			 				 			 				 			 				 				 					Last Activated SIM:  					Orange - France FRA 				
 				 			 				 				 					Telephone Technical Support:  					Expired 				
 				 			 				 				 					Repairs & Service Coverage:  					Expired 				
 				 			 				 				 					Estimated Purchase Date:  					November 4, 2012 				
 				 			 				 			 				 			 				 			 				 				 					Carrier:  					France Orange 				
 				 			 				 				 					SIM Lock:  					Locked

----------


## samir3000

شكرا أخي mohamed73

----------


## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم ،
أريد معرفة الشبكة المقفل عليها هدا iphone
012646007411453

----------


## universounlock

تفضل اخي Serial Number:   7R112DX7A4S
Initial Activation Policy ID:  305
MEID:  
Activation Policy Description:  Sweden Tele2.
IMEI:  012646007411453
Applied Activation Policy ID:  305
Part Description:  IPHONE 4 16GB BLACK
Applied Activation Policy Description:  Sweden Tele2.
Product Version:  6.0
Next Tether Policy ID:  305
Last Restore Date:  
Next Tether Activation Policy Description:  Sweden Tele2.
Bluetooth MAC Address:  
First Unbrick Date:  4/7/11
MAC Address:  E4CE8FCF580F
Last Unbrick Date:  8/29/11
ICCID:  89462044210019074730
Unbricked:  true 
Unlocked:  false ويمكن فتح الشفرة من هنا  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم 
أريد معرفة شبكة هدا iphone وهل به icloude
013551009583920  وشكرا

----------


## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم 
ممكن معرفة operator هذا الهاتف 
013412008578462  
وشكرا

----------


## abbadi

السلام عليكم  012339009628478  وشكرا

----------


## universounlock

الخدمة لا تعمل في الوقت الراهن

----------


## jroe21

013405006324996  :Smile:

----------


## alaa_day

> 013405006324996

  					IMEI:  					013405006324996 				
 				 			 				 				 					Serial Number:  					F2RK4002DTWD 				
 				 			 				 				 					Activated:  					Yes 				
 				 			 				 				 				 			 				 			 				 				 					First Activation Date:  					March 7, 2013 				
 				 			 				 				 					Last Activated SIM:  					Vodafone - Portugal PRT 				
 				 			 				 				 					Telephone Technical Support:  					Expired 				
 				 			 				 				 					Repairs & Service Coverage:  					Expired 				
 				 			 				 				 					Estimated Purchase Date:  					March 7, 2013 				
 				 			 				 			 				 				 					Country Purchased:  					Portugal 				
 				 			 				 			 				 				 					Carrier:  					Portugal Vodafone

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> السلام عليكم  012339009628478  وشكرا

 MODEL: IPHONE 4 16GB BLACK
 IMEI: 012339009628478
 SERIAL: 80026A3ZA4S
 HW WARRANTY: Out of Warranty (0 days)
 PHONE SUPPORT: No phone support (0 days)
 PURCHASE DATE: 26/07/10
 PURCHASE COUNTRY: United Kingdom

----------


## bacca22

السلام عليكم    					و شكرا013632006013556

----------


## samir3000

012745000431078السلام عليكم  أريد معرفة شبكة هدا iphone وهل به icloude

----------

